# $1.04 Rnd Delivered and Awesome



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Herter's® Rifle Ammo : Cabela's

My brother bough several of these for his 338 Lapua. He got me a box for my 300 WM. I just ordered 5 boxes from cabelas. For the price this is good ammo. Great for my needs and practice.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Even better that it's reloadable.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sellier and Bellot. Good stuff!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Sellier and Bellot. Good stuff!


Very nice. I use them for long range stuff quite a bit and they are top notch as far as I'm concerned. Been around a LONG time...


----------

